# Mushroom ID Help



## rdugge (Apr 17, 2014)

Total newbie here...first time looking for Morels today. Did I score??


[/url]

[url=http://s173.photobucket.com/user/rdugge/media/moreel3.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. These are Morels. Good Job! Be careful, It's addictive.


----------



## rdugge (Apr 17, 2014)

Great!! Very excited to have found these...


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

rdugge, you are no longer a Morel virgin! Good job!


----------



## zefferoni (Apr 19, 2014)

Piggybacking on this thread, we went on our first hunt today and found these. We didn't cut any open for the pictures, but they're hollow on the inside. Are the ones on the right still good to eat? They look a little rough.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rdugge, Nice haul you got there,way to go. One suggestion going forward, maybe cut off your find and leave the " Mycelium" in the ground. More for next year. Also never tell anyone where ya really got those. Lie about it for sure, it's kinda our code.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK went back to the same spot and 4 of us picked another 6 hours today. The black bag is what I brought home. It was 14# I think I have found the "honey hole"!!!! These are a lot better then what we got last week. We still didn't pick all of them either


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------

